# Help! svhost.exe problem!



## anairam88 (Sep 5, 2007)

recently I've found some strange program running on my pc (using ctrl>>>alt>>>delete) that says svhost.exe network service, or local servise, and the system itself! I know thats not really form my pc since I check tasks constantly and this was not there before. After some research I found out this things slows pcs down, steals info, and runs on the backgound after startup! PLEASE HELP ME ON HOW TO REMOVE THIS!!!

Here is the HJT log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 14:09:28, on 5/9/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Arquivos de programas\GbPlugin\GbpSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
c:\arquivos de programas\arquivos comuns\logitech\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTTimer.exe
C:\Arquivos de programas\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ElkCtrl.exe
C:\Arquivos de programas\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\ARQUIV~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svhost.exe
C:\Arquivos de programas\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Arquivos de programas\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\ARQUIV~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\ARQUIV~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\ARQUIV~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\Arquivos de programas\Arquivos comuns\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Arquivos de programas\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Arquivos comuns\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: G-Buster Browser Defense ABN AMRO - {C41A1C0E-EA6C-11D4-B1B8-444553540007} - C:\Arquivos de programas\GbPlugin\gbiehabn.dll
O2 - BHO: FDMIECookiesBHO Class - {CC59E0F9-7E43-44FA-9FAA-8377850BF205} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Free Download Manager\iefdmcks.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Barra de Ferramentas do Yahoo! com bloqueador de pop-up - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Arquivos de programas\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechCameraService(E)] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ElkCtrl.exe /automation
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\ARQUIV~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SymantecFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\svhost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Arquivos de programas\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Arquivos de programas\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Arquivos de programas\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Arquivos de programas\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: svhost.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Arquivos de programas\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Arquivos de programas\Free Download Manager\dlall.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download selected with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Arquivos de programas\Free Download Manager\dlselected.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Arquivos de programas\Free Download Manager\dllink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\ARQUIV~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\ARQUIV~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O14 - IERESET.INF: SEARCH_PAGE_URL=&http://home.microsoft.com/intl/br/access/allinone.asp
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by110fd.bay110.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5C051655-FCD5-4969-9182-770EA5AA5565} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {E37CB5F0-51F5-4395-A808-5FA49E399007} (GbPluginObj Class) - https://wwws.realsecureweb.com.br/mpr/plugin/Cab/GbPluginABN.cab
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\ARQUIV~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\ARQUIV~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Arquivos de programas\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\ARQUIV~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\ARQUIV~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\ARQUIV~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Gbp Service (GbpSv) - Unknown owner - C:\Arquivos de programas\GbPlugin\GbpSv.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Arquivos de programas\Arquivos comuns\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - c:\arquivos de programas\arquivos comuns\logitech\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe

Again please help!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Download the Trial version of *Superantispyware Pro (SAS)*: 
http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispyware.html?rid=3132

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
· It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
· Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
· Click the Scanning Control tab.
· Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o Close browsers before scanning
o Scan for tracking cookies
o Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o Please leave the others unchecked.
o Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
· On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
· On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
· On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
· Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
· After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
· Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
· It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
· To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
· Click close and close again to exit the program.
· Please paste that information here for me with a new Hijack This log.


----------



## anairam88 (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks for helping me with this

here is the SuperAntispyware log:

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 09/06/2007 at 00:08 AM

Application Version : 3.9.1008

Core Rules Database Version : 3300
Trace Rules Database Version: 1306

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 03:17:11

Memory items scanned : 349
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 5211
Registry threats detected : 1
File items scanned : 87241
File threats detected : 5

W32.MyDoom
[SymantecFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SVHOST.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SVHOST.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch\SVHOST.EXE-02C570A7.pf

Trojan.Net-SvHoster
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\ALL USERS\MENU INICIAR\PROGRAMAS\INICIALIZAR\SVHOST.EXE

Trojan.Downloader-FastTrack
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\FERNANDO\DADOS DE APLICATIVOS\SUN\JAVA\DEPLOYMENT\CACHE\JAVAPI\V1.0\FILE\ACTIVEXCOMPONENT.CLASS-2CD8806B-121816A5.CLASS

Unclassified.Unknown Origin
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{4AC318FE-EB7B-42FE-91D1-A847AADD001C}\RP551\A0222222.NFO

here is the new HJT log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 07:00:53, on 6/9/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Arquivos de programas\GbPlugin\GbpSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
c:\arquivos de programas\arquivos comuns\logitech\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\Arquivos de programas\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\ARQUIV~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\ARQUIV~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\ARQUIV~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\Arquivos de programas\Arquivos comuns\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTTimer.exe
C:\Arquivos de programas\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ElkCtrl.exe
C:\ARQUIV~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lvcomsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Arquivos de programas\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Arquivos de programas\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Arquivos de programas\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Arquivos comuns\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: G-Buster Browser Defense ABN AMRO - {C41A1C0E-EA6C-11D4-B1B8-444553540007} - C:\Arquivos de programas\GbPlugin\gbiehabn.dll
O2 - BHO: FDMIECookiesBHO Class - {CC59E0F9-7E43-44FA-9FAA-8377850BF205} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Free Download Manager\iefdmcks.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Barra de Ferramentas do Yahoo! com bloqueador de pop-up - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Arquivos de programas\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechCameraService(E)] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ElkCtrl.exe /automation
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\ARQUIV~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Arquivos de programas\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Arquivos de programas\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Arquivos de programas\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Arquivos de programas\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Arquivos de programas\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Arquivos de programas\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Arquivos de programas\Free Download Manager\dlall.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download selected with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Arquivos de programas\Free Download Manager\dlselected.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Arquivos de programas\Free Download Manager\dllink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\ARQUIV~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\ARQUIV~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O14 - IERESET.INF: SEARCH_PAGE_URL=&http://home.microsoft.com/intl/br/access/allinone.asp
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by110fd.bay110.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5C051655-FCD5-4969-9182-770EA5AA5565} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {E37CB5F0-51F5-4395-A808-5FA49E399007} (GbPluginObj Class) - https://wwws.realsecureweb.com.br/mpr/plugin/Cab/GbPluginABN.cab
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\ARQUIV~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\ARQUIV~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Arquivos de programas\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Arquivos de programas\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\ARQUIV~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\ARQUIV~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\ARQUIV~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Gbp Service (GbpSv) - Unknown owner - C:\Arquivos de programas\GbPlugin\GbpSv.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Arquivos de programas\Arquivos comuns\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - c:\arquivos de programas\arquivos comuns\logitech\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

How are things now?


----------



## anairam88 (Sep 5, 2007)

well, I have no more cookie problem, but there is still this svchost.exe apearing in my task manager (ctrl>>>alt>>>del, it still show svchost.exe as a network service and system process) and I find this kinda weird. does my HJT log look clean?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

svchost is normal. In Windows XP, you can have up to 6 or 7 svchost's running.
Log looks fine.


----------



## anairam88 (Sep 5, 2007)

well
thx for you help.
but still, weird enough my AVG antivirus (when scanning) states a host and a sys32 problem.
but if the log looks fine then ok!
again thanks a lot!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

anairam88 said:


> but still, weird enough my AVG antivirus (when scanning) states a host and a sys32 problem.


Can you post the exact message from it


----------



## anairam88 (Sep 5, 2007)

ok
here is what AVG (free edition) states:

File-kernel32.dll result/infection-change path-C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
File-hosts result/infection-change path-C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts

my pc has new problems now its turning itself off
and my spybot is stating this:
Win32.Rbot in my HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM...

I'll post a new HJT log here
please continue to help.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 13:45:32, on 12/9/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Arquivos de programas\GbPlugin\GbpSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
c:\arquivos de programas\arquivos comuns\logitech\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\ARQUIV~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\ARQUIV~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\ARQUIV~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\Arquivos de programas\Arquivos comuns\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Arquivos de programas\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTTimer.exe
C:\Arquivos de programas\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ElkCtrl.exe
C:\ARQUIV~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Arquivos de programas\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Arquivos de programas\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Arquivos de programas\Shareaza\Shareaza.exe
C:\Arquivos de programas\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CompSegIB - {2E3C3651-B19C-4DD9-A979-901EC3E930AF} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Scpad\scpsssh2.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Arquivos comuns\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: G-Buster Browser Defense CEF - {C41A1C0E-EA6C-11D4-B1B8-444553540003} - C:\Arquivos de programas\GbPlugin\gbiehcef.dll
O2 - BHO: G-Buster Browser Defense ABN AMRO - {C41A1C0E-EA6C-11D4-B1B8-444553540007} - C:\Arquivos de programas\GbPlugin\gbiehabn.dll
O2 - BHO: FDMIECookiesBHO Class - {CC59E0F9-7E43-44FA-9FAA-8377850BF205} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Free Download Manager\iefdmcks.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Barra de Ferramentas do Yahoo! com bloqueador de pop-up - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Arquivos de programas\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechCameraService(E)] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ElkCtrl.exe /automation
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\ARQUIV~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Arquivos de programas\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Arquivos de programas\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Arquivos de programas\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Arquivos de programas\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Arquivos de programas\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Arquivos de programas\Free Download Manager\dlall.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download selected with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Arquivos de programas\Free Download Manager\dlselected.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Arquivos de programas\Free Download Manager\dllink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\ARQUIV~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\ARQUIV~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O14 - IERESET.INF: SEARCH_PAGE_URL=&http://home.microsoft.com/intl/br/access/allinone.asp
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by110fd.bay110.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5C051655-FCD5-4969-9182-770EA5AA5565} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {E37CB5F0-51F5-4395-A808-5FA49E399003} (GbPluginObj Class) - https://imagem.caixa.gov.br/cab/GbPluginCef.cab
O16 - DPF: {E37CB5F0-51F5-4395-A808-5FA49E399007} (GbPluginObj Class) - https://wwws.realsecureweb.com.br/mpr/plugin/Cab/GbPluginABN.cab
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\ARQUIV~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\ARQUIV~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Arquivos de programas\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O21 - SSODL: CompIBBrd - {A3717295-941D-416F-9384-ED1736729F1C} - C:\Arquivos de programas\Scpad\scpLIB.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\ARQUIV~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\ARQUIV~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\ARQUIV~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Gbp Service (GbpSv) - Unknown owner - C:\Arquivos de programas\GbPlugin\GbpSv.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Arquivos de programas\Arquivos comuns\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - c:\arquivos de programas\arquivos comuns\logitech\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe

thanks for your help so far!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Normally when AVG detects a "change" it means these are done during normal maintainance, when you or windows updates files or have had to correct errors on the drive.

Download the *HostsXpert 3.8 - Hosts File Manager*.

Unzip HostsXpert 3.8 - Hosts File Manager to a convenient folder such as *C:\HostsXpert*
Click *HostsXpert.exe * to Run HostsXpert 3.8 - Hosts File Manager from its new home
Click *"Make Hosts Writable?" * in the upper right corner (If available).
Click *Restore Microsoft's Hosts file * and then click OK.
Click the *X* to exit the program.
Note: If you were using a custom Hosts file you will need to replace any of those entries yourself.

In the Win32.Rbot in my HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM... detection,
can you extend that out so we can see the whole key


----------



## anairam88 (Sep 5, 2007)

sorry for taking so long, didn't have any free time this weekend
here are the extension

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandarProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List\C:\WINDOWS\system32\svhost.exe

and the second one

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandarProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List\C:\WINDOWS\system32\svhost.exe


----------



## anairam88 (Sep 5, 2007)

sorry mande a mistake
instead of "StandarProfile" it StandardProfile


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

If you h ave SpyBot fix them, do they return on the next scan?


----------



## anairam88 (Sep 5, 2007)

hum
well, it didn;t come back this time!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Ah ok


----------



## anairam88 (Sep 5, 2007)

well!
seem like my pc is fine now!
thanks for all you suport!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Great 

Now turn off System Restore:

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

Restart your computer.

Turn System Restore back on and create a restore point.

To create a restore point:

Single-click Start and point to All Programs.
Mouse over Accessories, then System Tools, and select System Restore.
In the System Restore wizard, select the box next the text labeled "Create a restore point" and click the Next button.
Type a description for your new restore point. Something like "After trojan/spyware cleanup". Click Create and you're done.

You can mark your thread "Solved" from the *Thread Tools* drop down menu.


----------

